# Swimming: Above Ground Pool Depth?



## Tayla's Mom (Apr 20, 2012)

Keep in mind that with the 30 inch you won't be filling it all the way to the top so you will only have about 22 inches of water. Is that enough to swim, probably not. However, our vet told us that for Tayla even walking through the water if it was chest deep would be sufficient for her hips. If you need swimming go with the deeper of the two.


----------



## Alaska7133 (May 26, 2011)

Toys R Us has some pretty cheap pools. Some even come with filters. I think you'll need to build something for your dog to get in and out of the pool. The only thing to worry about is claws puncturing the material if you use the liner type pool.


----------



## Tayla's Mom (Apr 20, 2012)

While not deep enough to swim, I love this pool Ultimate Dog Pool Gallery - Dog Pool Photos. If I have a little more money next year, I may get this one.


----------



## Millie'sMom (Sep 7, 2012)

I would go with deeper and smaller. When my first golden went to a therapy pool, she wore a harness attached to a bungee leash. She basically swam in place with the leash providing resistance. The water was probably between 36 and 42 inches deep


----------



## Castaway (Dec 19, 2011)

The shallow end of my pool is approx 3 feet deep, and Cassie can swim just fine. She can also stand up, as long as she has something to lean against (usually the side of the pool, as you can see in my profile picture. Just be careful of that with fragile pool liners.

Since your pool will not have stairs or an easy egress, one thing to think about would be to have a place in the pool where Marley can rest and take a breather. You could probably get one of those large plastic tubs at Walmart, flip it upside down, and then Marley can just stand there and rest between swims.


----------



## ILoveDoggies (Aug 6, 2009)

Castaway said:


> The shallow end of my pool is approx 3 feet deep, and Cassie can swim just fine. She can also stand up, as long as she has something to lean against (usually the side of the pool, as you can see in my profile picture. Just be careful of that with fragile pool liners.
> 
> Since your pool will not have stairs or an easy egress, one thing to think about would be to have a place in the pool where Marley can rest and take a breather. You could probably get one of those large plastic tubs at Walmart, flip it upside down, and then Marley can just stand there and rest between swims.


I might go with the 14x48 as it is the only next size up offered above 30 inch. 30 inch just doesn't seem big enough to me, 3 feet is even more than 30 inches so I see how your dog can swim in that. It will definitely be deep enough and we can have fun too  Cute pic of Cassie holding on there. I did imagine we would put something in the pool for him to rest. A plastic tub is a good idea. I was worried about the pool liner, hopefully he can stay off the edge, maybe put a towel where we we set up him to climb out. I just found out I can do bill me later and not pay for 6mo with no interest so I am excited about that, helps me choose a better one instead of rushing and settling for smaller. Thanks!


----------



## ILoveDoggies (Aug 6, 2009)

*Ultimate Dog Pool Gallery - Dog Pool Photos: *I thought those look cool too, if only is was deeper.......


----------

